# Help with Trend Micro Internet Security.....



## TechExRz (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, 
Um using Trend Micro Internet Security:

Program Version: 16.00.1447
Engine Version: 8.500.1002
Pattern Version: 4.767.50


Its a Full version and active with expiration date till april 2008.

OK....NOW THE PROBLEM IS: I CANNOT SCAN MY SYSTEM......WHENEVER I TRY TO SCAN, A SCAN POP UP APPEARS AND CLOSES IMMEDIATELY....

CAN ANYONE HELP TO RESOLVE THIS ISSUE?\\



THANX


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

This could indicate that you have a virus which is closing down Trend Micro.

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.

Kind regards,
Go The Power


----------



## TechExRz (Oct 8, 2007)

I am onto it.....

will get back ASAP....


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Good luck with getting cleaned up.


----------



## TechExRz (Oct 8, 2007)

Its done.

Already posted the info and logs....


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hiya :wave:

You missed some steps, please click on the link here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...hreads/139923-5-steps-before-posting-log.html and follow the steps for Deckards System scanner, then post the logs from Deckards System scanner back into your HijackThis help thread.


----------



## TechExRz (Oct 8, 2007)

already done as advised.....


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Good luck with getting your system clean.


----------

